# Carthago I51 - Awning/Privacy Room?



## shackman (May 6, 2007)

Pending delivery of my I51, and with my mind seemingly into an unstoppable excitable hard wired whirr of things to do and things to get; the thought of awning/privacy room popped into the grey matter! 

Having a privacy room already with my current MH (too small to use with the I51), I know it can be a bind dismantling it when wanting to use the van. I'm happy to be doing this though as it's great to have somewhere sheltered to sit outside and to store bikes etc if parked up for more than a weekend. 

I wondered though what you fellow Carthago owners might advise to use with the 4.5m awning that will be fitted. Perhaps some of you would advise another privacy room, or a stand-alone set up, or maybe a completely different tack. Any thoughts, recommendations or advice gratefully received.


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Personally I wouldn't bother with another too much faff but re Carthago I would have thought your problem might be height?


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Shackman

If height is a problem, you could try one of these:

http://www.waudbys.co.uk/products/details/18639.html

I've just ordered one as the height to awning rail on our van is 290cm when on levelling blocks. You can also leave this awning on site as it is a driveaway one. We had a sunncamp 260 with our Elddis coachbuilt MH but it hangs 8 inches off the ground with the new van 

Good luck with your search!


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi Shackman, We also have the I51 on a fiat and would agree with Ruth height may be a problem, unless you take some steps along.

If you already have a Privacy room then have you thought about having it altered to fit you new Carthago? there's a chap near Harwich Essex runs a small buisness with his wife repairing tents awnings ect. They are very reasonable and do a great job.

We opted for a free standing awning "Apache Tivoli" 
www.mendipcaravans.co.uk/awnings/apache/
because we intend spending the next 6 months away and wanted to be able to set up the awning and drive away.

When we got the new awning there was the problem of how to connect it to our Carthago without fixing a J rail. That was solved by our friend near Harwich who made a zip on adaptor which we slide into the slot on the Omnistor awning and then zip onto the free standing awnings connector collar this we do with the Omnistor awning extended down a couple of feet (no need for steps) then wind the Omnistor back in, we can connect and disconnect in about 3 min. The alteration cost us £55 and was worth every penny

Wobby


----------



## shackman (May 6, 2007)

Thank you all very much for your answers, maybe getting my existing one altered is a good option, but I also like the idea of the free standing. I'll check out the suggestions.

I'm curious what other I51 owners are actually using now, especially as the height initially precludes a lot of the awnings I've looked at.

Mmmm, decisions decisions! :roll:


----------

